# conector frontal de audio



## ninet (Abr 8, 2007)

Saludos foreos:
Quiero colocar un conector de audio frontal a mi pc, aprovechando la conexión que trae la placa base a tal efecto. Según  el manual de la placa pone literalmente esto:
Pin nº     Definition
1            MIC
2            GND
3            REF
4            Power
5            Front Auido (R)
6            Rear Audio (R)
7            Reserved
8            No Pin
9            Front Audio (L)
10          Rear Audio (L)
Bueno mi pregunta es si alguien sabe la correspondencia entre estos pines de la placa base con los polos de los jack (tierra, positivo y negativo) del Micro, line in y line out. Gracias


----------



## DobleA (May 8, 2007)

Está bastante claro me parece a mi.

La salida de audio en un pc es estereo, así que debemos de tener lo siguiente: masa (ground), parlante izquierdo (left) y parlante derecho (right). "Front" indica que es para el panel frontal del gabinete. Tenés que conseguirte de esos conectores para pines.

Siempre haz todo con sumo cuidado, porque algo equivocado puede quemar algo.
No me hago responsable por roturas. 
Suerte!


----------

